# The Last Book That Made You Cry



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When you use the linkmaker and the book doesn't come up, change the search from Kindle Store to All.  That normally works.
deb


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

drenee said:


>


I loved this book!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks drenee...I didn't know how to get Linkmaker to work when it didn't show up in the kindle store. 
This book was written from a dog's point of view. IF you are a dog lover you will love this book and you will cry.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kari said:


>


I forgot I read this book. Thank you for reminding me. I've been trying to think if a book has made me cry and I could not come up with one. I wouldn't say this book made me cry, but it was sad. But then, I'm not a big cryer. 
deb


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I forgot I read this book. Thank you for reminding me. I've been trying to think if a book has made me cry and I could not come up with one. I wouldn't say this book made me cry, but it was sad. But then, I'm not a big cryer.
> deb


Well I can't say I bawled over it, but the ending was so sweet yet sad, I was teary at the end. 

A book that really made me cry was the one that turned out to be a bunch of lies based on a truth and it made me so darn mad afterward when I found out.....can't remember the name right off....the one about the drug addict who was on Oprah. ETA -- it was A Million Little Pieces by James Frey


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Harry Potter, the last 7th book, made me cry a bit.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay guys you don't have to be shy about crying over a sad book. Here's what one guy posted on Amazon.com about "Amazing Gracie"


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Harry Potter, the last 7th book, made me cry a bit.


I was posting my last post just as you put this up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The last book? JD Robb's newest one had me crying in the first couple of chapters. I'm probably not a good gauge though, I cry at everything, The Biggest Loser, toilet paper commercials....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow!  I am an emotional kinda gal and loads of stuff makes me cry....what was the last one?  hmmm....I know that The Shack made me cry but that was several months ago.  SURELY I have cried at a book since then....I'll have to think on this one...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Thanks drenee...I didn't know how to get Linkmaker to work when it didn't show up in the kindle store.
> This book was written from a dog's point of view. IF you are a dog lover you will love this book and you will cry.


I loved that book and it did make cry a torrential downpour! 
I also just finished this book, which got me teary a few times. Very good read.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Thanks drenee...I didn't know how to get Linkmaker to work when it didn't show up in the kindle store.
> This book was written from a dog's point of view. IF you are a dog lover you will love this book and you will cry.


Amazon should pay us to promote their books. I just went over and bought this one.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Amazon should pay us to promote their books. I just went over and bought this one.


You will love it. I don't like to spend 9.99 on a book but this was worth it. I also loved and was teary over Water for Elephants.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Those animal books get you every time. My tear ducts got a thorough cleansing with this one:


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't cried since I was 13, so it's been many many years. But I'll cry right now for the sake of this thread.... >>


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kind, maybe you shoud pick up one of these books and get some tears flowin'!!!


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now I can't think of any books recently that made me cry.  But when I read Dewey: The Small-Town Library Cat Who Touched the World - oh boy, the tears came down.

It's interesting how many of the books in this thread relate to animals.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Guess we are all a bunch of animal lovers here.  Seems it's dogs that make us cry.

Last time I really SOBBED was reading Where the Red Fern Grows out loud to my boys.
My oldest had to read the last few pages for me!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Amazon should pay us to promote their books. I just went over and bought this one.


Avalon..you are right, they should!!!

The Art of Racing in the Rain is one of the first books I bought when I got my KK. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bridges of Madison County for me.......   She should have jumped out of that car......


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You know, Pom, I never READ that....did watch the movie.  Hmmm....may have to add that to the "someday" reads...


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Bridges of Madison County for me.......  She should have jumped out of that car......


AMEN!! KindleKay, if you haven't read the book, you should! The movie was good, but the book...even better IMO.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I forgot about Bridges of Madison County....I cryed more over that book than any other...even the dog books didn't make me cry like that...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

uh-oh....my emo self is in for trouble once I start it.....Luckily there is a few prior to BoMC turn


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

"Waiting for Spring" by R.J. Keller. It was a free PDF book I found online and converted to text then sent to my Kindle. Amazon has it already available for Kindle for 3.98 - but I liked free better! I thought it was really good. The link for the PDF file is here: http://kelsfineline.blogspot.com/

It converted pretty well - not perfect, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

chiffchaff said:


>


What a great book!! Very sad.

Dot


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

These aren't my most recent crys over books, but they are my most profound tears over books.

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan provoked in me the deep variety of sobbing that seems to rearrange molecules, and it was SO worth it.

Ditto The Hundred Secret Senses.

Also, The Namesake


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


>


I "read" this one by audiobook while I was sewing. I couldn't believe the chills that came over me


Spoiler



at the ending


. I don't think any book has touched


Spoiler



(surprised?)


 me that much.

I'm almost at the end of her latest "Handle With Care", and it's pretty similar.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> I "read" this one by audiobook while I was sewing. I couldn't believe the chills that came over me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I just finished it today and feel the same way.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> Those animal books get you every time. My tear ducts got a thorough cleansing with this one:


Mine too. Even more embarrassing was sobbing through this in public on the subway.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Laurie said:


> "Waiting for Spring" by R.J. Keller. It was a free PDF book I found online and converted to text then sent to my Kindle. Amazon has it already available for Kindle for 3.98 - but I liked free better! I thought it was really good. The link for the PDF file is here: http://kelsfineline.blogspot.com/
> 
> It converted pretty well - not perfect, but it wasn't bad.


Hey Laurie this is R.J. Keller. I'm thrilled that you liked my book, and even more thrilled that it made you cry. (I'm rotten that way.  )

Just to let you all know, I've moved my blog to Wordpress where you'll find a link to the free PDF file, as well as links to other ways to read/buy my book. (Hey, gettin' paid is good, but I'd rather have someone reading my book for free than not reading it at all.  ) Also there's a Waiting For Spring FAQ there (be warned: the FAQ does have spoilers.) Here's the link:

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/waiting-for-spring/

Thanks a million for the shout out, Laurie!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

My wife and I just got done reading "The Wednesday Letters" by Jason F. Wright," a quick, but touching read, which made us both cry:

http://www.amazon.com/Wednesday-Letters-Jason-F-Wright/dp/0425223477/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236611359&sr=8-1

(gonna have to finding out how to make this a clickable link to amazon.com as you all do here! ....)

edit: Oh, and click on the link to request a Kindle format for this book!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

R.J., I had to check it out, but stayed away from the spoiler thread! I love a free book as much as the next person, but after seeing the disclaimer (see below), it sucked me in and I bought the book for $3.19. What can I say, I just love a good cause and a good cry! 

_Proceeds from this book will be donated to Spruce Run, a domestic abuse project providing information and support to all people affected by domestic abuse. _


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Hey Laurie this is R.J. Keller. I'm thrilled that you liked my book, and even more thrilled that it made you cry. (I'm rotten that way.  )
> 
> Just to let you all know, I've moved my blog to Wordpress where you'll find a link to the free PDF file, as well as links to other ways to read/buy my book. (Hey, gettin' paid is good, but I'd rather have someone reading my book for free than not reading it at all.  ) Also there's a Waiting For Spring FAQ there (be warned: the FAQ does have spoilers.) Here's the link:
> 
> ...


I thought your book was excellent - I'll definately be back for more!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, RJ, I picked it up as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Harry Potter, the last 7th book, made me cry a bit.


A bit? My copy was dripping wet when I finished it.

But recent notables include:  and


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


>


Made me cry, especially about the elephants!


----------



## bellapixie (Jan 17, 2009)

This book made me cry and cry. But it was very good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Same book that makes me cry every three years or so.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Same book that makes me cry every three years or so.


which is that?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Same book that makes me cry every three years or so.


and why is that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Kind said:


> and why is that?


Because the ending is so beautiful and perfect and bittersweet.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Same book that makes me cry every three years or so.


Which book is that, BJ?


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

The last book that made me cry was DEWEY!
I was waiting in the hospital for the anesthesiologist to call me for my pre-op teaching, and reading the end of this book.
Well, needless to say, when the anesthesiologist called me I had tears flowing down my face, mascara running everywhere......I had to tell him that the tears were about Dewey, not about my upcoming surgery the next day......
I was a little embarrassed.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Which book is that, BJ?


Oh. I just assumed it was common knowledge. Watership Down. I have read it many, many times, and I always cry at the end.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

OK, you have convinced me to read that book. I have seen you mention it several times in glowing terms. Never came close to reading it, assumed it was a children's book or at least not something for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> OK, you have convinced me to read that book. I have seen you mention it several times in glowing terms. Never came close to reading it, assumed it was a children's book or at least not something for me.


I address the marketing of WD as a "children's book" in my capsule review:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.msg4160.html#msg4160


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I address the marketing of WD as a "children's book" in my capsule review:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.msg4160.html#msg4160


Thank you, I had missed that. Will go buy it as soon as able and start clicking to add to Kindle.

edit. I see now why I missed that, it was five weeks before I found KB


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you, I had missed that. Will go buy it as soon as able and start clicking to add to Kindle.


Sadly, _Watership Down_ is not available for the Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Those animal books get you every time. My tear ducts got a thorough cleansing with this one:


I read an excerpt from Marley & Me in a magazine (it was from towards the end I'm sure) and I was crying just reading that, and I had nothing "invested" in having gotten to know Marley or his people. DD just bought it on our Kindle acc't so I'll be reading it soon.

I know I mentioned to my girls that I'd gotten a little verklempt reading something recently but now I can't remember what it was - think it might've been Edgar Sawtelle (over Almondine, not any of the humans!). I'm a crying fool over movies, TV shows, even music, but rarely cry reading books, the last one I remember really crying when reading was The Notebook (darned near sobbing). And The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara - great book but not available on Kindle apparently (nor is The Notebook) - that one had me tearing up at a couple of points.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Sadly, _Watership Down_ is not available for the Kindle.


Yes I saw that, I should have stated, Make available for the Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I address the marketing of WD as a "children's book" in my capsule review:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.msg4160.html#msg4160


I missed this review because you posted it the day I joined KB.

For those of you who have not read WD, I will add that I became one with the rabbits. I particularly enjoyed their stories and legends.

Like Jim, I'm not sure why this book was marketed as a children's book. This is not a bunny-rabbit story.


----------

